# Trying to adjust



## Elemento (Feb 16, 2013)

My mom has hypothyroidism and apparently I do too now. Many people so far on this forum have been helpful with me.

I have been on synthroid 25mcg for 5 days now.

I am a male but strange things are happening and not sure why.

I find myself not as hungry anymore. I am still getting massive mood swings but they are lessening each day. My depression that I had is lifting away and I am starting to feel more energetic slowly.

However.... with me being a male.... I am not sure why but my sex drive has soared through the roof. I am not sure why or if it is any way related but if someone wants to chime in, I am all ears.

I am trying to get used to taking a pill each morning and making sure not to eat right after taking it.

I celebrated last night with a bottle of wine and champagne for me getting a new job, however..... I did black out after. I do not remember much of last night, luckily I was here at home. I was not drinking by myself so you can put that worry to ease.

I was told that I was sprawled out on the bed speaking crazy stuff such as "bring me the clothes that do not have sunlight on it" Weird stuff like that and I had very strange dreams. That might have been all just from the alcohol but that had not happened to me since I was much younger. I am sensitive to alcohol.

I will update more when I think of other things. How long did it take to adjust and what did you go through? When will the weakness pass? Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When you are hypo, you don't metabolize alcohol as effectively, so strange things happen. Um, don't ask me how I know. 

Hormonal shifts do weird things to you...just try to lay low for a while and let it all settle into place.


----------



## Elemento (Feb 16, 2013)

That makes complete sense now. As weird as that sounds. For about the past 6 months I could not drink much alcohol and I would be three sheets to the wind. I just thought it was due to me getting older.

Makes sense now.

Also would make sense one minute why my moods shift so fast, especially listening to music. I can be working out and all hyped up and if something the least bit sentimental or meaningful comes on that strikes close to heart, I get emotional and have to change it.

I am experiencing more anxiety than usual but also there is a bit of change going on in my life right now so that could definitely explain it.

My mother said that I definitely need to eat more. From my understanding this medication is going to make my metabolism go up higher so my body is going to demand more nutrition.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your hormones are probably shifting around as your body gets used to the medication and that is causing your mood swings. Whenever my dosage of Synthroid changes I have a week or so of mood swings and other hyper symptoms before things even out. You have to give it time. Synthroid usually takes 4-6 weeks to fully get into your system and do its thing, so patience is key.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> When you are hypo, you don't metabolize alcohol as effectively, so strange things happen. Um, don't ask me how I know.


joplin, you are funny!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting comment about the hypo and not metabolizing the alcohol the same way.

Hmmmm.... explains alot.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Interesting comment about the hypo and not metabolizing the alcohol the same way.
> 
> Hmmmm.... explains alot.


You too?


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Huh, my lips are numb after one beer now.... My old university self would have been ashamed. 

That's great you are feeling better so quickly! That doesn't seem to be the norm around here.

I wouldn't worry about upping your food intake too much yet. I've read (I can't remember in which thyroid book) that a hypo patient's metabolism is only about 10% lower than average. I do not remember if it said that was for mildly hypo or extremely hypo patients. Either way, if you are eating 2000calories a day, that would be an extra apple and a glass of skim milk. It's not much.

Good luck. I hope you continue on this track!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

This thread is eye opening. hehe


----------

